# Good Lord Sofoklis



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.startribune.com/images/6/62185.html

I hope he will be a clipper next year but i doubt that will ever happen


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

I read he's like a lock to stay in Greece next season.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

The Clippers said they are going to keep him overseas next year.

That is the best move for him. He'll get better fundamental teaching, while actually being on the court to play. In La, he wouldnt get that.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

That is a great picture for the people who want to call him fat.

People see how much a guy weighs and think he's automatically a tub of crap. 

Sofoklis is rock solid.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

my god, he's what, 18? and he looks like charles oakley/kevin willis/karl malone already? and he says he hardly lifts weights!


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

Wow. He is a big *******. Much more muscular than Shaq was at thatage, and from that picture, looks to be almost as muscular as Shaq is now.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PHXSPORTS4LIFE</b>!
> my god, he's what, 18? and he looks like charles oakley/kevin willis/karl malone already? and he says he hardly lifts weights!


yeah hes already that strong despite hardly lift weights, imagine when he start to lift weights he he, hes 18 and looks like 48 already


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

He's Hercules returns to Earth


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

But if he doesn't work out alot, hes obviously on steriods, you dont get that muscular by just playing basketball


----------



## gvergoulas (Jul 4, 2003)

*Sofo*

The boy looks like he can get up a little too.

www.nba.com/media/knicks/Schortsanitis1.jpg


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

He looks like he's about 8 inches off the ground...


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> You are actually less intelligent then a four year old with down syndrome.
> But if he doesn't work out alot, hes obviously on steriods, you dont get that muscular by just playing basketball


You don't get that muscular from taking steroids either. Steroids don't magically make you bigger. You have to work out when taking them as well, or they simply don't work. 

Some people are just naturally strong and muscular. Sofoklis is probably one of those people.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

This kids going to be dominant


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> This kids going to be dominant


:laugh: 

Are you serious? I think he'll be lucky to get to Elton Brand's level.


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

If I played in the NBA and someone told me I'd be on Elton Brands level I'd be very satisfied, especialy if I were a 2nd round draft pick.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Artestaholic</b>!
> If I played in the NBA and someone told me I'd be on Elton Brands level I'd be very satisfied, especialy if I were a 2nd round draft pick.


Absolutely, but would you consider Elton Brand as a dominant player?


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Second coming of *Jahidi White* !

Same size, same muscles. 

It takes a lot more to be even a good basketball player.

It is far too early to tell if Sofo will be able to be a good NBA player. 

If he is, he will be the first person EVER with his size / shape to be one. That is not to say that it won't happen. But it is LAUGHABLE to hear HIS DETRACTORS say that he will be no better than ELTON BRAND! 

His most fervent supporters should be hoping he might, one day, be almost as good.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Actually...even if he becomes a Jahidi White...it's still a good pick. 

White is a decent banger, and if they can get a guy like him in the second round and not pay him too much, I'm sure the Clippers would be quite happy.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>.</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah hes already that strong despite hardly lift weights, imagine when he start to lift weights he he, hes 18 and looks like 48 already



Actually most articles describe him as a Gym Rat.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Bob Lanier was huge and a very good player and I'm sure there have been many others...


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Wow, he is really bulky....

Now I understand the physical comparisons to shaq....


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

If he's a gym rat, then he can be a Brand or even a Malone type player. Do you guys remember what Malone did in the early/mid 90's? His physique absolutely punished guys inside, and with consistency all through the game. He was quite a player.

If he's not a gym rat, then he may become like a Jahidi White or even Tractor Traylor. With big guys, they absolutely must be in shape to be really effective. See Shaq, playoffs 2003.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> Absolutely, but would you consider Elton Brand as a dominant player?


Possibly. Gets tons of offensive boards, and has pretty good post moves. He dominates a lot of PFs.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Artestaholic</b>!
> If I played in the NBA and someone told me I'd be on Elton Brands level I'd be very satisfied, especialy if I were a 2nd round draft pick.


yea,no doubt.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

I agree with whoever said that if he is just a Jahidi White, it's still a very good pick for a 2nd rounder.

But Sofoklis much more talented than White is. At 18 years old, Sofoklis is already taller than Jahidi White. He's already more muscular than Jahidi White. He's already more agile around the bucket than Jahidi White.

Give him 3 years, who knows what he'll become. Comparing him to Jahidi White is ridiculous, as he's already more physically gifted at a much younger age. Same for Tractor Traylor. Traylor is nowhere near as agile, is 2" schorter, and is not as defined as Sofoklis.

Also for the people who like to talk about roids ... Get a clue. As someone pointed out, roids dont make you bigger by taking them. You have to work out a great deal along with them to get bigger. They give you more power, but they only give you definition if you spend a great deal of time working out along with it. 

You can be big without working out. Anyone seen Quentin Richardson? Dude is 6'4 238(despite is what he's listed at, in the middle of the season last year, the Clips announcer said that's what he is). The Clippers dont let him work out because he'll get too big. It's not so common, but some people are blessed with fantastic genes.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

And he just turned 18?!


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JohnnyCash</b>!
> He looks like he's about 8 inches off the ground...


playa, look at the picture he is pretty far from the rim. if that was the peak of his jump he wouldnt even make it into the lane. you can tell he is just jumping and you can tell no one is getting in his g-damn way.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he must be lifting...

You don't get that big without doing weights....:no:


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he must be lifting...
> ...


:laugh: Ya'Think?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Who gives a **** how big this guy is? He doesn't have any skills. Jahidi White is huge, but he's got handles and a good shot. Sophocles is just a rock. He's won't do **** in the NBA. It takes more than size and strength (unless you're as big as Shaq) to get by in the league.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

And Sofoklis does have skills. Teams talked about his soft touch and low post game in his workouts.

Couple that with him being 18, having the body he does and the attitude he does, and he could be a very good player.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

RD:


> But Sofoklis much more talented than White is. At 18 years old, Sofoklis is already taller than Jahidi White. He's already more muscular than Jahidi White. He's already more agile around the bucket than Jahidi White.


Uh, I don't think he's gonna get any taller - ALREADY!

Only members of the Sofo fan club would suggest that he is "much more talented" than White. Frankly, it is an absurd suggestion. 

What you can say is that Sofo MAY be a little more athletic than Jahidi, and has the POTENTIAL to be a better player someday, BECAUSE he is only 18. (If he is, in fact, only 18...  )

TMOD:


> Bob Lanier was huge and a very good player and I'm sure there have been many others...


Lanier was 6-11, 265. That is not at all the same as 6-8 or 6-9 and 310.

Try again...


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Mad Viking, you don't think a person who just turned 18 can grow any more?

I happen to disagree. I know a few people personally that have grown at least an inch or two since turning 18. If Sofoklis does that, he is a legit 7' tall. People talked about in his workouts that he is not fat at all, but he still has baby fat on his body. That means that his body is not done fully maturing. Sofoklis certainly can still grown a bit. 

People can talk about Lampe growing to be 7'1 or 7'2 when he's done growing, but it's inconceivable that Sofoklis can grow more? And Sofoklis is younger than Lampe.

Anyway, back to Jahidi ... If Sofoklis is already taller, stronger, and more agile at age 18 than Jahidi in his mid 20's, then he can most definitely be a better player. 

TMOD brought up Lanier at 6'11 265 ... Sofoklis is 6'10 300. Who has the better body? Sofoklis. The 1" isn't anything when you pack on 30 more lbs of muscle. 

Alonzo Mourning is only 6'9, and he was a helluva center in his prime. Ben Wallace is only 6'8/9 and he's done fine as a center in the NBA.

2 years ago I did some research about the C's in the league that actually played, and the average C was 6'11 255lbs ... A guy who is 6'10 300 with a 7'4 wingspan is not undersized in the slighest at the center position.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

I've always heard he's been a gym rat since 14 or 15. If that's true, he's not even that big. You lift hard starting at that age, being about his size is more than expected. If not, he must be even more physically giften than we thought. But he's also not on steroids - muscles develop a little different with steroids; it's very, very obvious who's on steroids and who's not to guys into lifting, and he's clearly not. 

Imagine if Chris Wilcox and Sofoklis pan out.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Just because you hope and want something to be, doesn't make it so. Try to be a little objective...

It is a rare thing for anyone to grow in HEIGHT after their 18th birthday. For someone already as tall as Sofo, it is rarer still. Not impossible, but I would say, so unlikely as to be unworthy of consideration. And the jury is out on whether his age is correctly stated...

Sofo is 6-9 and 315. That is very different from 6-11 and 260. He COULD become a shorter Shaq. But that is what everyone thought Jahidi White could become, too. 

Your speculation that Sofo has all this agility and soft touch is just that. As, of course, is mine that he does not. However, it is simply far more likely that he does not; because most people that size (or ANY size) do not. We will likely find out if his agility and touch are up to NBA standards in a couple of years.

CHL:


> But he's also not on steroids - muscles develop a little different with steroids; it's very, very obvious who's on steroids and who's not to guys into lifting, and he's clearly not.


:rofl:

You should be hired by the Olympics! :wlift: Think of all the money they would save on drug testing!

:rotf:


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> CHL:
> 
> :rofl:
> ...



When you get to that stage it's obviously a lot more gray. For instance, now baseball players that are on creatine or andro, which are perfectly legal - people consider those steroids. They're not. Not really that close at all. But when you get to Olympic weightlifting, there's tons of designer strength enhancers that are very, very close to steroids, but not. Great article in ESPN the Magazine a couple weeks ago about it. My point is, just because someone's young and has a lot of muscle mass doesn't mean they should be accused of being on steroids. His body doesn't look anything like it's juiced. It also looks like he's done some powerlifting (big difference between powerlifting and the weightlifting basketball players do), which, I can't be sure, but would seem quite a bit more likely in Greece than it would be, say, in New York City. It's just that being a powerlifter myself it really bugs me when somebody's been putting in the hard work and somebody just throws away their accomplishments by saying they're juiced. The kid's big, no doubt about that. But he's got a good frame for it too.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> Just because you hope and want something to be, doesn't make it so. Try to be a little objective...


I suggest you take your own advice. Just because you want to believe something, does not make it true.



> It is a rare thing for anyone to grow in HEIGHT after their 18th birthday. For someone already as tall as Sofo, it is rarer still. Not impossible, but I would say, so unlikely as to be unworthy of consideration. And the jury is out on whether his age is correctly stated...


Not everybody is done growing when they hit 18. Doctors said that Maciej Lampe could be 7'2 when he is done growing. I grew 1 inch after my 18th birthday. Another guy I know grew 3" after his 18th birthday. You most certainly can grow after you turn 18. And when people claim you still have baby fat on your body, that means your body is not done physically maturing. 



> Sofo is 6-9 and 315. That is very different from 6-11 and 260.


But Sofoklis is 6'*10*. Not 6'9. That is what you seem to ignore. He measured in officially at 6'10 in shoes, and shoes are what players are listed at, and play at, so that is the relevant number. Add on top of that that he has a 7'4 wingspan. You also conveniently ignore the fact that two of the best centers in the league over the past 5 years were Alonzo Mourning and Ben Wallace, both sub 6'10 centers.



> Your speculation that Sofo has all this agility and soft touch is just that. As, of course, is mine that he does not. However, it is simply far more likely that he does not; because most people that size (or ANY size) do not. We will likely find out if his agility and touch are up to NBA standards in a couple of years.


My 'speculation' about him having agility and a soft touch actually comes from his workouts and from people who have seen him. In tiny clips I have seen, he is more agile than most 300lbers. So my opinion is based on something ... All your opinion is based on is by the history of 300lbers. Whats better to judge a player by ... What he can actually do or what past players can do? Hmmm, tough one. With the stance you are taking, nobody over 300lbs have the agility or touch to play in the league.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

dennis rodman, jerome williams, devean george all grew over 6 inches after high school


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OwnTheBlocks</b>!
> dennis rodman, jerome williams, devean george all grew over 6 inches after high school


Rodman spouted over 9 inches!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> Rodman spouted over 9 inches!


 Holy Sh*it!


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Uh, yeah, but was Rodmon already 6-*9* when he had his late growth spurt????

You actually BELIEVE everything Rodmon wrote in his biography?  

Yes, it is possible Sofo might get taller. It is far more likely that he will die in a car crash. Why not discuss that instead?

Antonio Davis was an All Star CENTER in 2001 at 6-9 and 230, so yes, there is no reason why Sofo can't play center.

In fact, he pretty much needs to, as with his mass, he simply will not be quick enough to guard NBA power forwards. This is not a knock. This is not a suggestion that he is fat. It is simple physics. You don't see 245 lb players guarding NBA shooting guards either. No matter how good an athlete you are, your change in direction quickness depends on the acceleration of mass, and the more mass you have, the more difficult it is to reverse the acceleration.

I like Sofo. I think he was a great pick in the second round. I just think he hasn't proved anything. I wouldn't be hoping for an allstar appearance just yet...


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> You don't see 245 lb players guarding NBA shooting guards either. No matter how good an athlete you are, your change in direction quickness depends on the acceleration of mass, and the more mass you have, the more difficult it is to reverse the acceleration.


LeBron James?



> I like Sofo. I think he was a great pick in the second round. I just think he hasn't proved anything. I wouldn't be hoping for an allstar appearance just yet...


I am not annointing Sofoklis all star status yet, though I definitely think he does have that type of potential. I think he will definitely have an impact on the Clippers when he comes over. Every single report about him says he has a nasty attitude on the court and does not like losing ... The Clippers need attitude on their team. Nobody on their squad will hammer a guy in the paint when he has an easy dunk or things of that nature. I think he'll have a nice impact on the Clippers even if he only develops into a 15mpg player, but I do think with his size and attitude he can be much more than that.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> It is simple physics. You don't see 245 lb players guarding NBA shooting guards either


Does the name Ron Artest ring a bell????He's 6-7 and 250.....and one hell of a defender....


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> 
> Does the name Ron Artest ring a bell????He's 6-7 and 250.....and one hell of a defender....


got you there


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> Rodman spouted over 9 inches!


that is true, but to save time i grouped them all in the "all grew OVER six inches" after high school category because jerome williams grew six, and that way i could post quickly and not have to quote each players exact growth spurt

work with me here


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

And the Lakers took Luke Walton over Sofo


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scary. I sure wouldn't want to mess ard with him.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

OK Ron Artest is the exception that proves the rule. :frenchy: 

And while I'm surrendering, you have also convinced me, because of JYD and the Worm, that Sofo will soon grow to 7'-4". :krazy:


----------



## danesh23 (Jun 22, 2003)

but wouldnt that be cool...some guy 435 pounds 7'6'' makin shaq his playtoy....wouldnt happen but it would be funny as hell....but seriously, if he doesnt have some pituitary disorder, hes not gonna grow over 7 feet....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Scottie Pippen, Kevin Garnett, and Kobe ring a bell as far as growing after the age of 18. Scottie went to school in my hometown.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Skita was 7 foot last year, and now kiki said he is 7-1.5 people grow, sofo will be a monster, and you guy will look like idiots for calling him fat and jahidi white. Sofo is the next great thing form europe, and will be an excellent player, even if he stays at 6-10.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Sofo _grandfather_ was 7'2 or more, and that was back when the global average height was far lower. His mother is also 6'4 I think.


----------



## Fresh_Chris_24 (May 12, 2003)

*LIVE*

Well I was 2 weeks in Greece and there there is the Under 18 World Chamionship and I watched him in the TV. Well I just can say: He crashed the board. REALLY. He destroyed one backboard just like Shaq did. Any mor questions?
Fresh Chris


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nybus54</b>!
> Sofo is the next great thing form europe...


Step 1: Realize that you said Sophocles wouldn't slide past the 15th pick in the draft. 

Step 2: Realize WHY he slipped 20-25 damn spots in the draft into the second round. 

Step 3: Realize his rotund *** isn't even playing in the NBA this year. 

Step 4: Considering all the above factors, realize you made an *** out of yourself by saying he's the next great thing from Europe. 

Step 5: Quit polluting this board and posting your trash here.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Oh, and Slobocles won't ever be half the player Jahidi White is. Take your freakshow somewhere else.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Oh, and Slobocles won't ever be half the player Jahidi White is. Take your freakshow somewhere else.


Too bad every report from his workout and every report from the World Juniors says differently.

It's a shame when people are clueless and they spout info like it's fact.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Just because someone is busting with muscles doesn't mean he'll be a good player. Slobocles sucks.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Too bad every report from his workout and every report from the World Juniors says differently.
> 
> It's a shame when people are clueless and they spout info like it's fact.


No kidding...Jahidi White is probably _his worst case scenario_ man.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Just because someone is busting with muscles doesn't mean he'll be a good player. Slobocles sucks.


Oh that explains it. You're 12, and don't have the comprehension level to understand what people are saying about Sofoklis.

Thanks for clearing it up for me.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh that explains it. You're 12, and don't have the comprehension level to understand what people are saying about Sofoklis.
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, Nice one.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

That's the best you can do Nybus? Take a shot at me through someone else, let alone something gay like, "Oh, you're 12, you can't comprehend...errr her her...err her her...". I don't know if you think I'm arrogant or conceited or what, but I'm not. It's not like I single you out or anything. The reason I'm always dissing on you is cause you say the most insane stuff. It's crazy. Trading Camby, White, and the future philly pick for Foyle and Fortson? Starting Yarborough over Rodney White? Projecting Sophocles not to slip past 15, let alone claiming "he's the next best thing from Europe...". Quit saying insane **** and I'll leave you alone. Until then, handle your own battles. Use your own material.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> 
> 
> Scary. I sure wouldn't want to mess ard with him.


He looks good in a Knicks Uni.


----------

